# why does it have to be such a big deal?



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

This will probably be novel-length, so bear with me. 

Lately I've been getting a little frustrated... 90% of the boarders at my barn do western riding and trail riding (occasionally team-penning and gaming). My TB mare Jubilee and I do strictly English. Jubilee has only been trained English and its what she's good at ... and what I like best!  She has lots of training in dressage, so I've been learning that with her mostly. The only others that do English are one 12-year old girl and my BO sometimes rides in an English saddle. Other than that, my barn is western all-around.

That in itself, is fine. I have absolutely nothing against western riding (its what I learned first way back when)... and I ALSO have no problem being the only one in English tack. The problem is that I always get asked to go on trail rides with people at my barn. People will always ask me, "Why don't you ever ride Jubilee on the road? Come trail riding with us!" I've taken Jubilee on the road a few times (peer pressured I guess) but its not something that I really like to do. Jubilee sometimes gets fussy on the road and I don't like dealing with her attitude out there. If I'm going to go on the road, I'd much rather ride a relaxed pony who knows the trails frontwards and backwards. Jubilee is not this. She's a good girl, but she gets kind of hyper out on the road and sometimes picks a fight. 

Not only that, but I LOVE riding her in the ring. Its just what I do. I love English and learning dressage. I'd much rather do leg-yielding alone in a round pen than gallop down miles of trails with others (that is just me). Some people would much rather blaze the trail... which is perfectly fine! It's just.... why does everyone keep bugging me about it?? I always tell them, "No thanks, I'd much rather ride in the ring." And they don't really get it. Actually, I think they think I'm kind of strange for it. Then they start thinking that the reason I won't is because I'm scared to. I'm not scared to! I've done lots of road riding. But Jubilee has so much potential and I love doing ring work with her. We've come so far! No one really understands this at my barn. To them, they like riding for fun and basically ride ONLY on trails in groups. Why is it such a big deal if I don't trail ride with them? I'm not really good friends with some of them either. We get along fine, but I'm not super close. 

*I must also add, that apart from this, I love my barn and would never consider moving somewhere else.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

To each his own


----------



## bekahBoo (May 9, 2009)

i understand *completely* what you are saying. i dont board my horse (i live on a farm) but my dad has some friends with a daughter who is a really talented, spirited barrel racer/western/trail rider, so they sometimes bring their horses over and ride with us. well of course shes all "lets go trail ride, lets go race, lets get all crazy." but im very similar to how you are, jubilee. i just *really* like my arena! i definately am NOT afraid of trails: for goodness sakes ive lived there my whole life and know those trails like the back of my horse!! but the arena is sort of like where i tend to shine, ya know? its just what I LIKE TO DO. 
ugh...i feel ya girlfriend, i feel ya.
lol.


----------



## bekahBoo (May 9, 2009)

(sorry...i like to talk...er...type.)
and on top of that, they dont understand why i like it better. its like theyre thinking to themselves, "how could that be any fun? what a bore."
ah...its making me angry thinking about it. lol.


----------



## bekahBoo (May 9, 2009)

and also like you, i started out western; you know, learned riding that way. so i definately respect what they like to do. heck, sometimes i think western shows are SO much more fun than english shows anyway. so im not saying western/trails are stupid or anything...i just...
eh, now im on a rant.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

You know, it would probably be a great learning oppurtunity for Jubilee to learn how to behave on a trail/road . Trail rides can be great for teaching your horse to focus and remain calm in new enviornments (which is what is needed at shows), and you can still ask her to perform the same manuvers you would in the arena and it will be even more of a challenge for her. 

Don't go on a trail ride, go for a sophisticated, well controlled, English hack.  ask her for a canter the same as in an an arena, ask her to leg yeild around an obsticle, make her half-pass at wider spots on the trail.
There are also other benefits to going on trail rides like going up and down slopes is great for developing muscles, and different types of terrain can build the horses confidence and be very beneficial to the hooves.

Just thought I'd add my two-cents.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

It's fair enough to enjoy riding in the ring.

BUT, if I only ever rode in the ring, my horses would be sour at the drop of a hat. Do you really only ridie in the ring? Always?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

While I say you need to do what you are comfortable doing, one needs to learn to be flexible - especially for our horses.

It is always great to get our horses out of that arena to not only open their minds, but to learn many new lessons that being outside of the arena can give to both horse and rider. It is great for the horse to get out and break free from daily routine. 

While you shouldn't let these other riders intimidate you or make you feel bad or force you into something you aren't comfortable doing - maybe you should start thinking outside of the box .....or ... hee hee...ride outside of the box.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If both you and your horse are happy with ring riding, that's yours to decide. I also ride english in a small barn where some people mostly trail ride while others never leave the ring. I can see where it would get old to have them bug you all the time about going out. I agree that it's no fun to be on a jigging horse on a trail ride. 

I do a little bit of everything and I do see benefits to both, but I rarely get one of the ring people out on the trails with me and I rarely see the trail people in the ring. It's just what it is. My horse and I always seem to be in the same mood, so we usually are in agreement about doing ring work or goofing off and riding around in the fields. I did feel funny the first time out in my little english launching pad as it was referred to by my western friends. In the end it just comes down to what makes you both happy. Explaining ring work to a trail riders is like trying to explain a love of horses to city dwelling coworkers! They just look at you like you have 3 heads.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Well, speaking as an afflicted trail person, I would say it's probably just a great source of confusion. Trail riders are a close knit group, always up for fun and excitement, and to the average trail ride, staring at the fence of a ring all day is just boring. They are probably in SUCH disbelief that you'd rather ride ring then join them on their wacky adventures, that they've convinced themselves the only reason you don't join them is because you don't feel welcome. No self proclaimed trail rider can handle the truth of some people actually prefering to ride ring :lol: It's like a handicap. If they come to realize that there is something more fun then trail riding to some people, the entire universe will implode because nothing will ever be right again.

I personally come from both schools. I know the immense and incrediable joy of working hard towards a goal, and the exhiliration of racing down the trail. I love them both. And in loving both, I've come to know a lot of people who exist solely in one or the other. Hence my opinion of the attitude from what I've observed.

I used to ride with a group of old cowboys since there was nobody else within ten miles to ride with (man they were fun though!) and one of them finally convinced his girlfriend to come along on her Friesian/TB. At that time, we were all old school Western turf pounders who got from one location to the next by the shortest route we could find and the quickest pony we had. I swear she only joined us because she couldn't understand what all the fuss was about, and he only hounded her because he couldn't believe she actually enjoyed riding in circles. I don't think she had a lick of fun. We were decked out full Western, saddle bags packed with neccesary alcoholic beverages for warmth, and reliable sure footed trail ponies finding their own way since half the time, the reins just drapped across the saddle horn as we turned around to tell a hilarious story that neccesitated the use of our hands. She road silently on the edge, two hands on the reins, watching for every flicker of movement hoping to see it before her mount did, and a look of pure misery on her face.

It made me realize that true equine joy comes in every shape, form and size, and I'd believe it if someone told me they could only be happy sitting underneath a Clydesdale and drinking orange juice!

Sorry for the long response, but maybe my story could serve as some explanation to these poor people who just don't get it! :wink:


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ I love this post, Mikolaj! Many times I have told/been told those wonderful stories out on a bueatiful trail on a willing horse with my best friends. Nothing beats it :] 

Except a perfectly executed and fast mounted games race...
A thrilling and complete run at a campdraft with a good cow...
A harmonious and fluid hard-earned dressage movement...
A clean and fast jumping round...
A controlled and spectacular bareback and bridless routine...

Basically, to me, everything I do with my horse brings joy. I don't see why anyone would limit the things they can do with their horse!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I think it depends on the horse. Most of my horses will get bored working in the ring constantly - they will get sour in the ring, and then misbehave simply for the fun of it. So a trail ride is good for them, they love to see new things (well, Daisy saw a bicycle - a whole pack of them - for the first time, and she didn't exactly love it...) and just enjoy themselves.

But I have one horse who wants a job. I'm actually getting ready to sell her because she dislikes trail riding. She wants to work, she wants a job. She wants to cut cattle - and I don't have any for her.

It depends greatly on the horse and rider combo, I think. If that's what both of your prefer, and she isn't getting bored, then I think you're doing right by your horse. :]


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Jubilee Rose said:


> Why is it such a big deal if I don't trail ride with them?


They want to include you. Nothing wrong with that.

A trail ride is a great way to clear cobwebs from horse and rider. No matter what we do with our horses competition wise, they ALL trail ride. It's good to step out of your comfort zone and try something new.

A good working trot on a trail is great for building muscle for ring work.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

masatisan said:


> You know, it would probably be a great learning oppurtunity for Jubilee to learn how to behave on a trail/road . Trail rides can be great for teaching your horse to focus and remain calm in new enviornments (which is what is needed at shows), and you can still ask her to perform the same manuvers you would in the arena and it will be even more of a challenge for her.
> 
> Don't go on a trail ride, go for a sophisticated, well controlled, English hack.  ask her for a canter the same as in an an arena, ask her to leg yeild around an obsticle, make her half-pass at wider spots on the trail.
> There are also other benefits to going on trail rides like going up and down slopes is great for developing muscles, and different types of terrain can build the horses confidence and be very beneficial to the hooves.
> ...


This is a great post masatisan. I agree with it that it would be good for Jubilee to learn that trails are okay too. I understand that you prefer the arena and that is where you are most comfortable, but if you never challenge yourself to go out of your comfort zone, then you may end up stuck in a rut. Trails really are a great learning experience where your horse learns to listen to you even under the most skittish of circumstances. Plus, if you were to ever have to sell her, it would be a major plus to have a well rounded trail/show horse instead of one that is wonderful in the arena but a handful on the trail.

That being said, it is still ultimately your decision. We can all argue our points until we are blue in the face but it still comes down to what you think is best for the time that you and Jubilee spend together. It is hard for me (as a trail/country rider) to understand how a ring can be more exciting or fun than a new trail but I have to see the other side of the coin too. With everything there is a spectrum; on each end is the extreme opposite of any given idea. Most of the time, people generally see one side of the spectrum without any concern about the people on the other side. Because it is not something that we understand, that other side is considered different, or strange to us.

Sorry for the ramble of off the wall ideas. Anyway it is still your decision and you have to do what is best for you and jubilee.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> We were decked out full Western, saddle bags packed with neccesary alcoholic beverages for warmth,  :wink:


I like the way you think! lol :lol:

Seriously though, I have been on 1 English saddle in my life. I was in England visiting with a friend and joined her @ her lesson. Other than that, I'm a western saddle girl. I also do trails. To me, even though I may be facing things & with a group, it is relaxing. I can get into a rhythm with my horse. I've marveled at people who do dressage/jumping/reining and the dedication there. To each her own. Sounds to me like they want you to feel included. Maybe you can join them occasionally, & then ask them to come into the ring with you & work with you. Challenge yourself and challenge them. Have fun with it...after all, that's what riding is supposed to be, right?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think its really nice that they ask you to go. Its better than the cold shoulder. 
Since I'm a trail rider and know the type, I'm sure they will continue to ask you as long as you are there. We are usually a friendly bunch :lol: Just say no thank and tell them to have a good time. Maybe someday you will decide to say what the heck and go with them. I'm sure thats what they are waiting for


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I love to trail ride but I can relate to the "pressure" you are talking about. Alot of my friends like to do very rugged trail riding, where you majorly bushwhack and climb and make your own trail half the time, and the goal is some spectacular scenery at the top or middle of the ride. I like to mosey along old logging roads or wide trails. Most of my friends also like to go at a very fast clip. Their goal is to get their horse to really move out on the trail. I truly enjoy a snail's pace. I am fine with my kind of riding but they are always trying to get me to come along, they think if I just get over my fear of something or other then I will enjoy backcountry scrambling. I appreciate their friendship but I do get tired of the seemingly condescending assumption that I just have not seen the light yet. Why is one kind of riding better than another? Guess that subject kind of hit a nerve for me!!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> Why is one kind of riding better than another? Guess that subject kind of hit a nerve for me!!


I bet they think the same about your kind of riding! When I trail ride, I do it for fun and the fitness of my horse, so yes, I ride pretty fast. I.e. long canters, gallops, long trots with periods of walk. I don't see the point in trial riding slowly, it doesn't improve fitness hardly as much, etc. To me that kind of trail riding is more for the rider, not the horse. There are always two sides of the coin, so consider they think the same about your riding as you do about theirs :]


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

The difference being I don't think their IS anything wrong with their kind of riding. I am never trying to get them to come along with me at my pace. It is not the invitation that is the problem either it is the bit of snobbery about what kind of trail riding people prefer. The assumption that the more extreme riding is somehow superior. When I bought my horse through a dealer I told her I was looking for a slower type horse so I think he is quite happy with the deal. It is not like I have a gaited horse and I am constantly trying to slow him down.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hey guys, sorry it took me long to reply back. You all brought up some great points, thank you. I think I might just have to find a happy medium. I do agree with what you are saying about it being a good experience... so maybe I should be a bit more open-minded. :wink: Jubilee did seem to enjoy ridng on the road once she got going. Maybe I'll try taking her out a few times this summer and see how it goes. 

And sometimes the invitations from people are genuine and kind, but other times I get snippy, argumentative comments from other boarders. That's the kind of "pressure" I don't like. 

Anyway... Thanks again!


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Maybe they want to include you. Maybe they don't want you to feel left out.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I just read an article how trail riding is like cross training. How a runner will play soccer (or something like that) to improve areas that can help in the main sport. I suppose it works the same.
I'm glad you've decided to go for it. You can still do your leg yeilds and what not when out and about, and it would probably be far more interesting, and make doing it on a flat arena surface so much easier!
Anyhow, I'm not a fan of riding on roads if there are trails around. I'd rather stay away from drivers if possible. Especially since most do not know how to drive around a horse.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

Only one thing to add don't let it bother you just say well maybe I actully like my horse enough to care about her and treat her like a friend instead of you guys who treat em like toys or machines but also one thing once in a while I love to let my horse go she loves running all horses do so maybe they think your no fun or some thing but i know what you mean girl but once in a while take you girl for a big run may be then they'll respect you for some one who just love dressage and ring riding but also has fun just an idea


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm kind of like you Jubliee. I enjoy the arena a lot, and I like just doing what I normally do. I know what affect it has on my horses, but I just don't want to go for a ride through a forest or on the beach or even on the roads... I used to love road riding, but not now. 
I guess an element for me is that I'm too comfortable where I am... and dont wanna get out of it. I have mates who say they're just gonna load my horse onto a float, drag me along to the beach and then stick me up there once I've seen how my horse reacts. I just don't have enthusiasm for that.
Do what you wanna do. I'm trying to get back into road riding, to help my horses out... well when I can ride again anyways. I don't want them to get sour, but it will be forcing myself to do it. And I'm worried that forcing myself will make my nerves worse. 
I'm the type of person that if I don't want to do it, I have plenty of friends who are horseless who would love to. As bad as that seems, at least my horse is getting out and about and not being held back because Mummy doesn't want to gallop down a beach or whatever lol.
People don't understand me either. They can't believe I don't have any interest or curiosity on trying new things out. They leave it down to me being scared, and I guess to a point I am, simply cos I've never done it before. But at the end of the day, if I don't want to, then no one can make me do it.
x


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Jubilee Rose said:


> Hey guys, sorry it took me long to reply back. You all brought up some great points, thank you. I think I might just have to find a happy medium. I do agree with what you are saying about it being a good experience... so maybe I should be a bit more open-minded. :wink: Jubilee did seem to enjoy ridng on the road once she got going. Maybe I'll try taking her out a few times this summer and see how it goes.
> 
> And sometimes the invitations from people are genuine and kind, but *other times I get snippy, argumentative comments from other boarders. That's the kind of "pressure" I don't like. *
> 
> Anyway... Thanks again!


For sure I would tell them NO! I'm like you, I don't appreciate being told what I should and shouldn't be doing as far as riding discipline. Thats like someone who is into rodeo telling me (with attitude) I should do some cattle penning or barrel racing with my horse. I would have the same reaction.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

-gasp- YOU ONLY LIKE RIDING IN THE RING?! :shock: -western horses everywhere stare in shock-


hehe, I can't stand being confined anywhere when I ride. I get bored to fast. I NEED to be out, I need something different and new otherwise I get...bored. The ring is like a death sentence for me. Trails I like though, it's relaxing, it's fun 

I absolutely love training and working with my horses for this reason. Always something new, always something to advance on and improve.

Especially Loki, it's always something new (granted, also sometimes dangerous) with him. Sam and I are working on trot at the moment as well. GREAT fun!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I think a good point to add that often people may forget is how much more dangerous it can riding on roads or trails. Yes, it's good to let horses have breaks, but if your horse is trail nervous AND you're trail nervous, it's simply not a good combination.

It can be good for horses to be exposed to new things, but there really isn't any reason for a horse to be accustomed to trail experiences if you do strictly ring riding. Trail riding doesn't make any horse I've seen any less spooky when it sees a weird jump for example. And unless you do trail riding and only trail riding, most horses will be prone to spook at things such as a tarp flying across an arena OR trail, or an animal running across.

Unless you dedicate a certain amount of time to strictly riding trails, trail riding can be an extremely unhappy experience for both horse and rider, and really isn't going to benefit either for any higher purpose. If it's not your thing, it's simply not your thing.

I just thought I'd add that, since I've seen a LOT of bad things happen from people being pushed to trail ride when they aren't into it, and their horse isn't into it.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I think a good point to add that often people may forget is how much more dangerous it can riding on roads or trails. Yes, it's good to let horses have breaks, but if your horse is trail nervous AND you're trail nervous, it's simply not a good combination.
> 
> It can be good for horses to be exposed to new things, but there really isn't any reason for a horse to be accustomed to trail experiences if you do strictly ring riding. Trail riding doesn't make any horse I've seen any less spooky when it sees a weird jump for example. And unless you do trail riding and only trail riding, most horses will be prone to spook at things such as a tarp flying across an arena OR trail, or an animal running across.
> 
> ...


I agree completely, thank you. As well, if I have to correct behavioral issues, I'd much rather do it in the ring. Trying to correct a horse on the road is asking for trouble. There are cars going by and ditches on either side. Jubilee doesn't buck or rear, but I really have to fight with her sometimes.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

LeahKathleen said:


> I think it depends on the horse. Most of my horses will get bored working in the ring constantly - they will get sour in the ring, and then misbehave simply for the fun of it.


I've experienced this as well, my horse gets bored out of her mind, but that's just her. She's the adventurous type, one who craves to get out and see new stuff. I've worked with several horses who are perfectly content doing ring-work, nothing wrong with that!

It all comes down to what makes you and your horse happy and what the both of you enjoy together.

But maybe someday you could ride a horse who enjoys the trails and doesn't get fussy on the road, just to see what it's like.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> _I think a good point to add that often people may forget is how much more dangerous it can riding on roads or trails. Yes, it's good to let horses have breaks, but if your horse is trail nervous AND you're trail nervous, it's simply not a good combination.
> 
> It can be good for horses to be exposed to new things, but there really isn't any reason for a horse to be accustomed to trail experiences if you do strictly ring riding. Trail riding doesn't make any horse I've seen any less spooky when it sees a weird jump for example. And unless you do trail riding and only trail riding, most horses will be prone to spook at things such as a tarp flying across an arena OR trail, or an animal running across.
> 
> ...




_I disagree with this. But I've already given my opinion so i'll leave it at that!_


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think all of us have limited amounts of time we can spend with our horses. If I had to spend all that time being fearful and uncomfortable I would not be a happy horse lady. There are times I would like to spend in the arena working on my mares side passes. My riding partner is always in a hurry to get to the trails. Maybe I need to learn to say no, I want to stay in the arena more :?


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm predominantly an areana person too,I like to be working on something and have a goal. However I do also enjoy trail riding, bit I mainly do it for my horse's sake, to mentally stimulate him and keep him from getting sour, which he was today so we are due fo a nice long trail ride. 
My horse isn't an easy-going trail horse, if we go somewhere new he gets nervous, sometimes more or less than others, the head goes up, the ears ***** and the snorting starts, but I think it's good for him and he is improving.
The first time I took him out I only got about 200m down the trail before he freaked, rearing and spinning in circles and was just generally out of control and spazzing out. I ended up getting off and walking him home, well I walked, he jig-jogged :roll:.
So I started taking him just 20m up the trail and then home again. Next time a bit further, anfurther again the next time and so on, until he was comfotable going out, and by this time he was learning to trust me and I was learning how to handle him when he did react to something.
Now he is much braver, (although not when it comes to kangaroos, lol, he just KNOWS that they're out to eat him!) and so am I, it's good for both of us.

Jubilee, if you're comfortable with this maybe you could swap horses with someone who won't be fazed if your girl gets upset, and you can chill on horse you know isn't bothered by trails?


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thanks again, everyone for all your detailed responses!

RedHawk - That might be an idea to try, thanks. That's great that you got your horse used to the trails. Maybe its not so hopeless for Jubi and I after all! :wink:


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I've been reading and checking in with this thread for a while now, and decided to give my 2cents worth (worth less probably:lol.

While I agree with the majority here that taking your horse for a nice trail ride is good for their minds, if the rider is a ball of nerves, well it has the opposite effect for the horse.

9 years ago, when I brought the horses home, I gained the joy of having them here, but lost my riding partner. My daughter, who is a beautiful rider and has handled some pretty difficult horses with calm and firm gentleness, discovered that she disliked trail riding to the highest degree. She does not trust the unknown that can happen on the trails.

So , to please her mother, she went on a few trail rides, when Walka was being saddle trained, and was the absolute picture of misery. She was on a very steady, unflappable trail horse (T), and hated every second. 

So I decided not to be selfish and let her off the hook. If we had an arena she would have kept riding with me, but we didn't have one.

So as Vida said earlier, and a few others, ride where you are enjoying yourself. For years T was ridden in an arena , only about 1 or 2 trail rides a year, and she was never sour. Partly because she was kept challenged and stimulated. I'm not a driller, if she got what we were doing, I moved onto something else or applied the lesson in a different way.

We have very little time, spend it the way you enjoy with your horse. If trail riding is something you think you might like to try, do it in small increments like Redhawk explained so well.

Bottom line, it should be enjoyable. In or out of the arena. 

Good luck


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I used to ride with a group of old cowboys since there was nobody else within ten miles to ride with (man they were fun though!) At that time, we were all old school Western turf pounders who got from one location to the next by the shortest route we could find and the quickest pony we had. . We were decked out full Western, saddle bags packed with neccesary alcoholic beverages for warmth, and reliable sure footed trail ponies finding their own way since half the time, the reins just drapped across the saddle horn as we turned around to tell a hilarious story that neccesitated the use of our hands.


That is exactly what I left behind in PA. We rode in everything but thunderstorms. Gosh, I miss that so much. Down here we trail ride but not like I did with the "cowboys". I started out in English tack when I first met them (25 years ago). It didn't take long to get into the proper dress and I never looked back at my English training - I was always a cowboy at heart.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> That is exactly what I left behind in PA. We rode in everything but thunderstorms. Gosh, I miss that so much. Down here we trail ride but not like I did with the "cowboys". I started out in English tack when I first met them (25 years ago). It didn't take long to get into the proper dress and I never looked back at my English training - I was always a cowboy at heart.


Yeah, as much as I enjoy many aspects of English and ride it often, I'll always be a Western girl at heart. There's something about trail riding that seems to bring people of all ages together. I've made friends half my age and twice my age, and it just never seemed to matter as long as we were on our pals and enjoying the day!

We often have large group trail rides hosted around here, usually for charity, it's about a 10-15 mile ride with a potluck and barn dance at the end. It's just my absolute favorite thing to do in the world. I only see half these people once a year at whatever trail ride they frequent, and it's like we never miss a beat, just fall back into conversation about what's new.

Haha, ok, sorry for the thread hijacking!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> Yeah, as much as I enjoy many aspects of English and ride it often, I'll always be a Western girl at heart. There's something about trail riding that seems to bring people of all ages together. I've made friends half my age and twice my age, and it just never seemed to matter as long as we were on our pals and enjoying the day!


Gah! You don't have to ride western to trail ride!

Ok, sorry, lol. But that always irks me. I ride english, and pretty near all I do when not competing is trail riding!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Wild Spot, I rode in an english saddle for years on trail rides (now I have an endurance saddle, no horn please). I always grinned an evil grin when one of my riding buddies got jabbed by the saddle horn going under a low branch ect...... They razed me for riding in an english saddle until they got bruised in the stomach or ribs! :lol:


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ha ha I agree! I am not a fan of western saddles, feel like they restrict me too much!

Not sure wether a stock saddle counts as english or western... I'll be getting mine soon :]


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

That is funny, to me a western saddle has more support and secure than an english saddle. 

Wild_Spot, most people consider the stock saddle , here in the states it is called and Australian Stock Saddle [if we are talking about the same saddle} as a either a true western or english saddle it is either a 3rd type or a hybrid saddle. as it the Spanish saddle Spanish Saddle and the plantation saddles too HillcrestSaddlery.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Yup, thats the one I mean. Fair enough.

Ugh, the only time I rode in a western saddle trying out a little QH mare, I felt awful!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, I am going on the looks of the saddle, I have never rode with one. and an going on the looks of one compared to an western saddle and just like English saddles, western saddles come in diffeent styles.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I guess if you really like ring work, then go for it, but understand that you really will have to work harder to keep your horse focused and interested in her ring work; she may wind up totally sour of the ring work, and then what are you going to do? Just my two cents...ring work is fine, but ring work may eventually get boring, maybe not for you, but your horse.


----------



## jumping highh (Jul 5, 2009)

they most likely want to include you and make you feel a part of the group even though you don't ride western. & who knows it'll maybe keep your horse from getting bored of the ring if you ride on the trials every once in a whilee.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

VanillaBean said:


> To each his own


I would go nuts in a ring. I spent alot of time there on jumpers in the 80's but now I couldn't spend a 1/2 hour without driving my self crazy.
I am a road runner. No bugs, usually good footing and where else can you get a 10 mile stretch to pick up a nice pace and just hold it?? I have had lots of horses afraid of cars but saturate them for a few weeks or months and they forget about them. If you have a good partner, one who protects you from danger it makes you and your horse more confident and suddenly those road runner aren't so bad.
As for trails once the bugs come out I avoid them. I also run the green belts in the city.


----------



## sillysally (Feb 13, 2009)

Although i mostly trail ride now, I used to do both ring and trail riding when I was younger and while riding in the ring can be rewarding, trail riding is just a nice change of pace. My QH *loved* the trails and it was much more of a bonding experience than ring riding was for us.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Wow, I didn't expect this thread to carry on for so long. I appreciated and enjoyed reading all your answers, guys, thanks! I think I'll give riding outside of the arena a try... but I can promise riding 90% of the time in the arena.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

We are all different, I love ring riding and I enjoy it on Chinga but I have more fun messing around in the paddock with him. We seem "jerky" in an arena. But I love having my lessons with my instructor on him in an arena because I do enjoy that. But I can't see us riding in an arena every day.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

They should accept a no from you, but I think it's good for the horse to be out and see something else than a fence once in a while. 

But why are you posting in this forum?


----------

